# Volk TE37 18x9.5 ET22/15/12 gtr fitment



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

As title please 

Bronze preferably but other colours considered

Thank you


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe you'd be interested in this:
https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/308249-te37-varrstoen-es221.html


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

purchased 

thanks


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/565607-brand-new-rays-te37-sl-19x-9-1-2-j22-sale.html


----------

